# ADA measurements



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I know there are some inspectors and Id like there take also(since they are people too)-seriously: 18" to side wall o.c. for the w.c.---if it was 19.25" and the grab bar was beefed out ( solidly of course) the 1.25" would you ok it. And as a plumber could you live with it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I dont know if any of the inspectors would go for that here in Tally. Seen a lot of guys use offset flanges for that type of stuff. And, most GC's wouldn't want to have that looking like that either. PS I HATE TRAP WRAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND OFFSET GRID DRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Rear discharge toilet and changing the flange not an easy fix. Where does the line get drawn with the absolute usage need and the legalistic view. I suspect there will be purists on principle only--but even with financial considerations aside how really necessary is that scenario.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, I dont know if any of the inspectors would go for that here in Tally. Seen a lot of guys use offset flanges for that type of stuff. And, most GC's wouldn't want to have that looking like that either. PS I HATE TRAP WRAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND OFFSET GRID DRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I know. They dont require the offset drains or slab sinks here. Are they stringent on the 5' turn diameter in Tally or will they cut a two inch slack. If I knew that someones welfare was threatened or lessened I could see being tough.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, that and lav rim height, bubble height on a drinking fountain, and the lip of a urnial for ADA. They are strict here big time.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

5ft radius here is a strick rule. Unless you have ever had to use a wheelchair, don't question it. Just do it.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You can't afford to screw around with ADA requirements. Anything not conforming to strict ADA codes leaves you wide open for a lawsuit.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I forgot about that. Reality check. Oh my. Thats all they need. Great. My question is answered.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

at my company, if it's *not* at 18" on the money, then it has to be moved so it is at 18"

and I also hate trap wraps and offset drains. I know trap wraps really aren't that hard to put on, but it just feels like such a waste of time.


----------



## AmericanPlumbin (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea here in Virgina ADA is tight... On the money but the toilet can be 18" max to 16" min.. I don't know if thats the same everywhere..... I hate urinal's myself!! We have it at 17" max height to the lip but no min. so thats always nice when dealing with jerk off GC's that can't give you correct tile size and so forth.....


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Wouldn't fly here to many "For the People" personal injury idiots making a litigious holiday out of ADA. I worked on a 9 bath hospital remodel last winter in Miami at a hospital. They did allow the builder to pad walls so we did not have to move CI drains. ICU below us. 9 bath remodel was due to lawsuits.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Down here where I am especially Pinellas county they are strict. No more than 18 center of w.c. Lavs are 34 to top of rim 29 to bottom of rim watercoolers are 27 to bottom 36 to bubbler urinals used to be 17 but now I think it's 15. Flush handles including tank type have to be on opposite side of wall.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Here in my area of Florida a WC can be 17 3/4-18 1/4 and the tank handle has to be opposite of the side wall. I guess we will need to become a church to get things changed as I have just recently found out that all churches are exempt from all ADA codes in the State of Florida. That bit of info came to me as we are in the process of bidding an addition and I questioned the HC bathroom sizes with the builder and architect. A call to the building department and a discussion with the chief plumbing official and he informed of the state exemption, btw it was news to the builder and architect too. Seems strange as we just finished another church in the next county to the north and a call to that county to see what they know, and the answer was yes thats true but the chief building inspector interprets the state code his way and they need to abide by the ADA codes!! Go Figure, I stay confused as always!!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*why am i not surprised about churches not caring*

about the handicapped. breid


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Here in my area of Florida a WC can be 17 3/4-18 1/4 and the tank handle has to be opposite of the side wall. I guess we will need to become a church to get things changed as I have just recently found out that all churches are exempt from all ADA codes in the State of Florida. That bit of info came to me as we are in the process of bidding an addition and I questioned the HC bathroom sizes with the builder and architect. A call to the building department and a discussion with the chief plumbing official and he informed of the state exemption, btw it was news to the builder and architect too. Seems strange as we just finished another church in the next county to the north and a call to that county to see what they know, and the answer was yes thats true but the chief building inspector interprets the state code his way and they need to abide by the ADA codes!! Go Figure, I stay confused as always!!


Interesting.

Handicapped people don't go to church??


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i hate to see wraps go one nice chrome traps myself, but it is what it is


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Here in my area of Florida a WC can be 17 3/4-18 1/4 and the tank handle has to be opposite of the side wall. I guess we will need to become a church to get things changed as I have just recently found out that all churches are exempt from all ADA codes in the State of Florida. That bit of info came to me as we are in the process of bidding an addition and I questioned the HC bathroom sizes with the builder and architect. A call to the building department and a discussion with the chief plumbing official and he informed of the state exemption, btw it was news to the builder and architect too. Seems strange as we just finished another church in the next county to the north and a call to that county to see what they know, and the answer was yes thats true but the chief building inspector interprets the state code his way and they need to abide by the ADA codes!! Go Figure, I stay confused as always!!


 Thats what I heard,, but if you put a day school in its all over.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*Handi cap*

When you rough in a vertical carrier off a string line it can be a real ***** when the wall goes up and the tile wall is thickened to make up for imperfections of the studs, and well your off 1/2" in the finish.

Ouch!!!!!!

That seems to be my biggest problem in trying to pin the actual finish down when working with critical measurements.

Another instant would be rough in of the urinal, againfiguring the slope to the floor drain and allowing for it. 

If it was easy anybody could do it.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in Philadelphia it's 16" min 18" max center line of wc. I think it's because the drawing's always say 1'6" and to many people rough in at 16". My biggest beef is if I have a public bathroom with 6 sinks and only one is set at ADA spec. They still want wraps on all sinks. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

In knoxville they are absolutely nuts about the 18" its to the point of crazy. I to hate trap wraps and offset grid drains....


----------

